# Panda Cory, missing barbells and lethargic.



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

I've got a really cute panda among my corys that was damaged before I got him. On one side his barbells were almost completely missing.
After a week, he seemed to have picked up a bit and I had a terrible time nearly gassing my fish with DIY CO2 during 2 lengthy power outages (lesson learned).
After the power outages, I was hit with a case of Ich - luckily nothing succumbed because I got protozin in the tank pretty quick when I realized what I was dealing with - and the LFS advised me correctly.

During the 6 day protozin treatment, he seemed to have picked up a bit which is why I'm suspecting that he had a bit of a fungal infection.

I have since started the protozin treatment again hoping that this is fungal to see if he improves.

Symptoms are: Besides missing barbells, off colour and sits under air tube all day long with short forays of a few inches. Breathing seems normal. 

Tank is heavily aerated with a bubble curtain and CO2 is injected through an airstone in the filter outlet 1 bps probably 70% dissolution efficiency. Normal pH is 7.4 but this drops to 6.8 with current configuration overnight.

Present tank-mates include Dwarf Gourami, other corys and neon tetras.

Thanks.
cb


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

You have 2 options that i see right off the bat..

1. You can ditch the air curtian
2. You can ditch the co2

The air curtian is going to out gass the Co2 making it useless and ineffective..
Just keep an eye on your panda..if he doesnt come around he might have to be qt'd and other meds involved.
wait are you injecting your co2 though the air curtian or have the air curtian and a air stone to diffuse the co2.

Rick


----------



## dclark61 (Jan 21, 2012)

1) Is he eating OK?

2) What is your nitrate level?


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

whitetiger61 said:


> You have 2 options that i see right off the bat..
> 
> 1. You can ditch the air curtian
> 2. You can ditch the co2
> ...


Rick, it's more complicated than that... Without the air curtain, the pH bombs down to 6.0 so I adjust the air curtain for the desired CO2 concentration, comfort of the fish etc.
Without the CO2, the plants don't grow very fast. 

I'm injecting the CO2 through an airstone with the bubbles being ripped off by the filter exhaust - they're tiny and make the water almost look cloudy - very efficient CO2 dispersal as when the air curtain is turned off, I can barely see any bubbles making the surface at all.

cb


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

dclark61 said:


> 1) Is he eating OK?
> 
> 2) What is your nitrate level?


He was eating fine until 3 days ago but it's hard to tell if he was actually getting anything down or just exploring. I've placed a tetra sinking tab at the bottom to make sure they get fed well and am abandoning dosing sinking pellets for fear that I am overfeeding so the corys get fed.

After the protozin treatment, he's picked up a bit. His dorsal is at half mast today and he's moving around the tank a little.

Nitrate level is about 20...

The shop told me to stop protozin treatment, wait 24 hours and then treat with Myxazin.

I got the Myxazin - the bottle says wait 4 days after protozin treatment. So I'm more than a bit undecided as to what to do.

I can move him to another tank (7 gal with 1 guppy and 7 neons and smooth gravel) that hasn't been treated with protozin for more than a week and treat him after 24, 48 hours or more (if it's 4 days, It's a bit pointless moving him).

Last night, I thought I'd be losing him - hence dosed with the protozin. I'm not vindicated in the med's use because I can't tell if he's picked up as a result... 

It's 13 hours after protozin treatment as at the time of writing this.

cb


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

clep.berry said:


> Rick, it's more complicated than that... Without the air curtain, the pH bombs down to 6.0 so I adjust the air curtain for the desired CO2 concentration, comfort of the fish etc.
> Without the CO2, the plants don't grow very fast.
> 
> I'm injecting the CO2 through an airstone with the bubbles being ripped off by the filter exhaust - they're tiny and make the water almost look cloudy - very efficient CO2 dispersal as when the air curtain is turned off, I can barely see any bubbles making the surface at all.
> ...


ok if it works for you..i would think the air curtian would out gass the co2..but if its working keep doing what your doing..i dont think i would move him..he's stressed enough already..

Rick


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

It's catch 22 all over... if I treat 24 hours after the protozin in the same tank, I'm risking the whole community... If I move him, I'll be stressing him but have a safer environment...
Now I wish I had a spare mini filter running in my big tank for emergencies...


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

thats why i always do..if your going to jepardize the whole tank i would move him then..i must of missed that part. good luck

Rick


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The barbel gone is either caused by rough substrate or poor water condition. The best treatment to try first is daily water changes. Cories don't handle a lot of meds, You might try adding half dose of salt to the tanks also.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

susankat said:


> The barbel gone is either caused by rough substrate or poor water condition. The best treatment to try first is daily water changes. Cories don't handle a lot of meds, You might try adding half dose of salt to the tanks also.


Thanks Susan.
The barbell was missing when we got him. I know I should have checked thoroughly but if it's a decision between supervising my 5 y.o. twins in the shop 100% and giving a good amount of attention to the fish... My kids win.
The barbell was missing when I released him into the tank.

The tank has a small gravel substrate. The other corys seem fine with it.

It's been a stressful 2 weeks for this little guy. I finally decided to move him earlier so I could treat when he swam in upside down spirals - obviously a huge sign of distress.

I moved him into the other 7 gal tank which has a rounded epoxy substrate and subdued lighting so I could treat him without jeopardizing the fish treated with protozin. It was that or euthanize.


cb


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Damage could have happened at lfs or before then, but keep water condition pristine and dose with some salt may help if it isnt too late.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

susankat said:


> Damage could have happened at lfs or before then, but keep water condition pristine and dose with some salt may help if it isnt too late.


Water conditions are as close to perfect as I can get them - nitrates 20 - everything else zero. I've been under-feeding this tank according to me (1 minute feeds daily)

I'm raising salt levels but have found many guidelines. I've diluted 3/4 tsp salt in 250ml dechlorinated water and am adding it 30ml/half hour. This is the lowest dosage I've found for adding salt. This works out to 1 tsp / 10 gal approx. Corys don't like too much salt but if you can chime in and tell me where I should stop, I'll go above this dosage. 

Reminder: 7 gal has neons and a guppy in it.
Update: fish breathing but lying on it's side. stomach looks concave now I can see it. Tank move was not v. stressful as he has bigger worries...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That dosage should be fine. But be prepared to loose him. If stomach is concave he isn't eating. And if he isn't eating it will make it harder for him to overcome whats going on.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

susankat said:


> That dosage should be fine. But be prepared to loose him. If stomach is concave he isn't eating. And if he isn't eating it will make it harder for him to overcome whats going on.


I'll give him until morning but I think he's had it. Shame. Was my daughter's favorite... isn't it usually the case?
cb


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Rip.


----------

